# Reflexões sobre o nosso forum ...



## Iceberg (20 Jan 2007 às 19:10)

Espero que o nosso administrador não veja nenhum inconveniente na abertura deste tópico, ele apenas tem como objectivo fazer uma reflexão geral sobre o forum, tentar perceber quais os seus pontos fortes, quais as suas fraquezas, o que pode ser melhorado, que alterações sugerem, se é que acham que este forum necessita de alguma alteração, enfim digam de vossa justiça. 

Na minha opinião, o nosso forum não pode ser apenas um forum de observações, previsões e eventos especiais. 

As observações são essenciais para um acompanhamento em real-time da situação meteorológica do país, as previsões são fundamentais para quem nos visita e para a credibilização do próprio forum e os eventos especiais são as nossas "rave-parties", em que desfrutamos daquilo que mais gostamos, ou seja, os eventos climáticos em todo o seu esplendor.

Mas, à semelhança de outros foruns, e só nos fica bem ver o exemplo de outros, para aprendermos com eles, a contribuição científica, o debate, a procura de respostas, o lançamento de temas genéricos ou concretos sobre o clima, a meteorologia, é fundamental para projectar este forum no futuro e fazer dele uma página de referência no mundo virtual português.

De que estou eu a falar, perguntam vocês?
Dou um exemplo: o tópico "Aquecimento ou Arrefecimento?" de Mário Barros

É um exemplo de tópico que dá pano para mangas, que obriga à discussão, à emissão de opiniões, sejam elas com base científica ou simplesmente leigas.

Outro exemplo: "Corrente do Golfo" de Luper ou "El Niño 2006-2007" de Rogpacheco.
Mais dois exemplos de tópicos que devem ser desenvolvidos, aprofundados, investigados e sobretudo, *discutidos*, na minha opinião tem de haver mais discussão no forum, mais troca de opiniões, mais argumentos e contra-argumentos.

Agora um exemplo daquilo que, na minha modesta opinião, não devemos ter neste forum: as respostas que foram dadas a um tópico meu no sector Imprensa, e que tinha como nome "Aquecimento Global:tema de capa na Focus".

Aquelas soluções apresentadas para combater o aquecimento global, e que foram sugeridas por um vasto painel de cientistas, pese embora o carácter megalómano que algumas podessem aparentar (seria bem assim?), deveriam sempre merecer da nossa parte, comentários acerca da sua possibilidade de execução prática, capacidade de gerarem resultados, soluções alternativas, etc. Mas não, em vez disso, as respostas foram smileys  e mais smileys   e mais smileys  e mais smileys ... 

Das duas uma: ou queremos um forum de divulgação científica, de debate acalorado mas proveitoso, de opiniões diversas mas válidas, ou então queremos um forum de smileys ...

Em resumo, na minha opinião, o forum está no bom caminho, apenas devemos ser mais capazes ainda daquilo que já somos em trazer para a discussão pública os temas inesgotáveis da climatologia e da meteorologia.

Até porque devemos sempre lembrarmo-nos ... quem nos visita, não procura smileys, procura respostas e opiniões acerca deste maravilhoso mundo da meteo.

Um abraço para todos.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jan 2007 às 20:24)

Iceberg disse:


> Mas, à semelhança de outros foruns, e só nos fica bem ver o exemplo de outros, para aprendermos com eles, a contribuição científica, o debate, a procura de respostas, o lançamento de temas genéricos ou concretos sobre o clima, a meteorologia, é fundamental para projectar este forum no futuro e fazer dele uma página de referência no mundo virtual português.
> 
> De que estou eu a falar, perguntam vocês?
> Dou um exemplo: o tópico "Aquecimento ou Arrefecimento?" de Mário Barros
> ...



Concordo 100% Iceberg...

Não é a por smiles a torto e a direito no topic que vamos discutir a sério..nem é a mandar boquinhas foleiras que já começam a chatear que vamos lá...

Acho que assuntos são demasiados sérios para se andar a brincar ao aquecimento ou arrefecimento global e tenho pena que alguns topics e algums post de membros vão por esse caminho.

Eu tento ser o mais imparcial possivel e acho que todos aqui devemos tentar ser...Continuo a dizer que não é por um episódio de calor ou de frio que podemos inferir/concluir que lá vem o aquecimento global ou o arrefecimento global respectivamente.  Isto é só um exemplo....

Todas as opiniões devem ser respeitadas, mas também tem que ser fundamentadas pois só assim se consegue discutir com senso...


----------



## Nuno (20 Jan 2007 às 20:40)

dj_alex disse:


> Concordo 100% Iceberg...
> 
> Não é a por smiles a torto e a direito no topic que vamos discutir a sério..nem é a mandar boquinhas foleiras que já começam a chatear que vamos lá...
> 
> ...






Fasso tuas, as minhas palavras  bem dito


----------



## Fil (20 Jan 2007 às 21:51)

Concordo contigo Iceberg! Alguns tópicos mais parecem uma tasca com todos aqueles smileys e em que se escreve mais com o coração do que com a razão. Também era bom que todos tentassemos escrever o mais correctamente possivel. Aqui não há limite de caracteres para escrever como nas SMS.


----------

